# Icons Move Around on Desktop



## rachelny (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi,

I run Windows 7 on my Dell laptop. At work, I dock the laptop and use a computer monitor screen in conjunction with the laptop screen. The laptop always remains the primary computer. When I dock and undock the laptop, the icons on my desktop all end up jumbled. I organize my icons in a specific way, so it's frustrating that this happens frequently. I do not have either align to grid or auto arrange selected. 

Any suggestion?

Thank you
Rachel


----------



## bef (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a similar problem and have been unable to solve it completely. BUT, Icon Restore is a very tiny program that easily lets you "save" your icon arrangement and if it gets messed up, you just right click on My Computer or Recycle Bin and there will be an option to restore your arrangement. There are other such programs available that let you store multiple arrangements. http://download.cnet.com/Icon-Restore/3000-2072_4-10163499.html


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I also like Icon Restore. For saving/restoring multiple configurations I have been using Iconoid save/restore with Windows 7 32-bit. Just now noticed that there is a Beta version for 64-bit.


----------



## bef (Nov 18, 2010)

I know about that ...I just didn't need multiple arrangements saved ... but you are right. Also, back to the initial post, make sure that Auto Arrange and Align to Grid are unchecked. That might help. If not initially, boot in safe mode with them unchecked and that might do the trick.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

The problem is that the laptop screen and the external screen are two different sizes. They will always rearrange so they can be found.
You may try, arranging things using the laptop screen, and then make sure that the option "Auto Arrange" is turned off.


----------

